# Canadian Builder Who Will Do 'Body Only'?



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have a dream, but it prices out near $1,000 landed just for a Tele body from Warmoth. No thanks. Who in Canada will do just a body, rather than a whole guitar?

For builder who might be peeking in, if you're interested by all means send me a PM - I'd like to get a quote.

Tele Deluxe (2 humbuckers, hardtail strat type bridge, 4 controls + 3 way switch ala Les Paul). Tummy cut & forearm cut desirable but can be sacrificed because more important to me is black binding, at least on top - don't care about the back side. I'm not particular on a wood type, but I am very fussy in wanting a very lightweight body. Also desirable is some sort of 'improved' cutaway, though again this is not critical.

I want a Tele neck pocket, not Strat.

And I want it finished, I'm not just looking for a routed blank. Colour or clear, and type, negotiable - depends on wood(s) used, I imagine.

Things like ferrules, input jack, switches, pickguard, etc. I can deal with myself or we can discuss.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, I had the same issue (wanted a finished, chambered ash body for lightness) I should find anyone who would do my exact specs, and I ended up getting Mark Jenny to do it. http://mjtagedfinishes.com It was about 500$ and it is just perfect. He can do new or relic, any colour. I think its a bit more for a bound body (around $525 USD)


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Can you tell us a little more about the pickups you'd like?

Gilles


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Rudder Bug said:


> Can you tell us a little more about the pickups you'd like?
> 
> Gilles


Regular 'Gibson size' humbuckers, not the wide range size/style. I have a pair picked out locally (Bareknuckles). I've even debated mounting them directly to the body, a mod I recently did with the bridge pup of my Tele Custom.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

how about a cedar tele? Can't get much lighter than that!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I made this one not too long ago; chambered black cherry with a quilted maple top. It is around 3,5 lbs. I will never make a cedar body anymore, just can't live with its dust and smell!


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm going to shamelessly plug my own thread 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?66410-Opinion-services-to-guitar-builders

But this is the exact service i'm offering.

Ask away, except for prices i'll answer whatever questions you may have openly, to anyone interested.

www.henriksguitars.com


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey

What do you mean by "'improved' cutaway"?

How light are you looking for? I make and sell bodies out of reclaimed pine and they're usually 3.5 to 4 lbs, is that what you're looking for? 

I don't offer finishing, so I'm not your guy, I'm just trying to get a better idea what you're looking for.

Nathan


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> how about a cedar tele? Can't get much lighter than that!


Like this? hehehe.

http://lydian.ca/portfolio/2010-thinline-cedar-top/


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Metal Man said:


> I'm going to shamelessly plug my own thread
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?66410-Opinion-services-to-guitar-builders
> 
> ...



Your craftmanship is outstanding Daniel, absolutely awesome, congrats!

Gilles


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

nnieman said:


> Hey
> 
> What do you mean by "'improved' cutaway"?
> 
> ...


On the Warmoth build your-own site, you can choose a back-of-the-neck-pocket joint that is sloped fairly dramatically. It's still square to the neck corners, not curved like what Fender does on some of their deluxe edition Strats and Teles.

Yeah, 3.5 - 4 lbs finished would be what I'm looking for. A touch over that wouldn't kill me. I'm specifically NOT looking for a thinline/f-hole body though. Tele, with Deluxe/Custom/Les Paul style controls (4 knobs, switch up top horn), 2 humbuckers, NOT wide-range humbucker sized just your basic Gibson sized humbucker holes. Hardtail bridge of some sort, I'll have to sort that out but do not want vintage style saddles.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

LydianGuitars said:


> Like this? hehehe.
> 
> http://lydian.ca/portfolio/2010-thinline-cedar-top/


That's sweet man!!!


----------



## Henriks (Dec 9, 2013)

Rudder Bug said:


> Your craftmanship is outstanding Daniel, absolutely awesome, congrats!
> 
> Gilles


Thanks a lot! If you need anything let me know. I have machinery capable of doing custom things for relatively low prices (i.e. CNC).


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Henriks said:


> Thanks a lot! If you need anything let me know. I have machinery capable of doing custom things for relatively low prices (i.e. CNC).


Wonderful, I have some things to duplicate; you will hear from me soon, thanks!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Uh, are MetalMan and Henriks the same person? lol


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

keto said:


> Uh, are MetalMan and Henriks the same person? lol



Uh....that's weird! Indeed they are. LOL I had tried to register Henriks, and stop using Metal man...I thought it didn't work.


Oh well, I'm confused now.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh okay, I see what you mean now.

I read "improved cutaway" and thought supro lol
http://www.12fret.com/wordpress/wp-...ns/supro-dual-tone-1958-cons-full-front-1.jpg

You're not going to find a lot of guys who offer finishing, it can get expensive pretty fast.

Maybe try a car-painting place (assuming you want paint) but they're probably not going to know how to deal with binding.
Unless you want a natural finish, than maybe look at doing it yourself.

If I was you, I'd be giving metal man/hendriks a call.

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Maple Spalt on pine?







Maple Burl on pine?







Cedar?







Walnut with a double cut? (might be too heavy)
this one has been rounded already, doubt if I could bind it. I just put it up there for S&G :smile-new:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh, I do love me some spalted! Bet it weighs a ton tho


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> Oh, I do love me some spalted! Bet it weighs a ton tho


Actually no. The maple is only 1/4" thick on top of pine so it's really no heavier than a pine body. I don't have a scale other than a bathroom scale.
but Even that walnut body is noticeably lighter than northern ash  Alder and basswood are really light too. Cedar with a nice wood veneer top or 1/4" cap would be the lightest though.


----------

